# Weekend one with my new Carrera Crosscity folding e-bike



## ScotMitchyNew (7 Apr 2021)

I picked my bike up on Saturday, and have already put in 37 miles on it, going out every day since on a four-day break from work. This is a big improvement on my standard bikes, where I factor in the wind speed etc and generally only go out on the fairest of days. It was blowing a hoolie here in central Scotland on Sunday, Monday and Tuesday, but it didn't put me off.

For those of you interested in a mini road-test, here's my feedback so far.

*Looks*
Very subjective I know, but I think for a folding e-bike it looks great. I like the fact the battery is hidden in the frame, and I love the green flash along the black gloss paint. It's got a modern vibe to it that I like.

*Seating position*
You can move the seat post and handlebars up and down, and tilt the seat a little, but that's about it in terms of personalisation. But, so far, it has been enough. I was able to get a comfortable position (albeit I made the mistake on day one of going without padded shorts on and found the saddle quite unforgiving). I did find the seat post slipping a little, but have tightened that up and so far it is contending with my 14 stone weight.

*Surface performance*
Unless you have an unlimited budget - who knows, perhaps even with that - every bike is a compromise. I knew by opting for a folding bike that could fit in my car I was limiting my choices, and that by buying relatively cheap I may not have top drawer performance. Most of all, by choosing a commuting bike with no suspension, I thought that its handling abilities might be limited. So far I am pleased to have been wrong.
On day one I went on paved surfaces only, but added in a few big hills. It coped fine with all of that, astonishing me on the inclines to be honest.
Day two, I took the bike on a mixture of paved paths, gravel paths, grass and some country paths with tree roots etc. For a bike with no suspension it was a doddle. I'm guessing it was the battery pushing me over the surface at speed that helped, but I found it much more comfortable on uneven surfaces than on my Trek hybrid.
Day three was mainly on the road again, but with some significant hills included, and day four was a more gentle, winding route, but with a mix of path surfaces ... again, a doddle.

*Battery life*
For me, battery life is a little like the MPG in a car brochure ... almost impossible to achieve the maximum claimed. For a start, I am no lightweight. Also, I am fairly unfit, so maybe use the battery a bit more than some others would. Finally, I have deliberately chosen routes with hills to see how quickly it drained the battery. It's not run out on me yet, though day one I did get a flashing light towards the end, and a noticeable lag in power. That was the day it was collected from the shop and running only on the power it had come with, so perhaps no surprise.
My longest journey so far has been 14 miles, on a mix of surfaces, battling a strong headwind and snow, and modest short inclines rather than long steep hills. I got home with one full bar showing on the battery pack.

*Niggles*
It's not all been plain sailing; the chain has slipped a couple of times, though has been relatively easy to put back on. Word to the wise, remember to switch the battery pack off before you do this. I nearly had heart failure when the chain was back on the cog and I spun the pedal to check, seeing it take off without me on it! I'll get the chain checked out at the six week post-purchase service.
There's no speedo or milometer on the display, which is a nuisance rather than a problem. I use map my ride, but had the phone in a pocket, rather than cluttering the handlebars, so found it a tiny bit annoying.
It's quite a heavy bike ... again, I knew this before buying it, but putting it in and out of a boot is about my limit. I'm not sure I would be carrying it folded around a train station, for example. I would wheel it around fully put together.

*Overall all early impressions*
I like it! I've been out four days on the trot, including in 35mph winds and in snow. I found myself whooping with delight the first time I got up a big hill. Don't be fooled, you still have to work hard, and I was out of puff at the top, but I DID NOT STOP!
This is the biggest win for me, no longer will I plan my routes to avoid hills, which I have done all my cycling days. And as a middle aged overweight woman, I think I deserve to enjoy all routes in comfort, and if it gets me out more days of the year than a non electric bike then it's a massive win.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Apr 2021)

Nice review
My wife has one of those - although I think they have changed the motor since we got it - ours is Bafang - and I use it quite often. For a folder it is amazing - I find range is probably at least 20 miles but that is using the middle and high assists level for most of the trip.
I have also used it in Cornwall up and down some steep hills - it coped just fine even though I needed high assist to get to the top!


----------



## ScotMitchyNew (7 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Nice review
> My wife has one of those - although I think they have changed the motor since we got it - ours is Bafang - and I use it quite often. For a folder it is amazing - I find range is probably at least 20 miles but that is using the middle and high assists level for most of the trip.
> I have also used it in Cornwall up and down some steep hills - it coped just fine even though I needed high assist to get to the top!


That's interesting that you get 20 miles out of yours. If I can get that while using top battery power I would be delighted. For now I keep turning it down to one to preserve it.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Apr 2021)

You've weighed up the bike pretty well.

Nice ride, battery life about 20 miles, and like most folding ebikes, only suitable for humping in and out of the back of a car.

The battery life may increase a little after the first few charge/discharge cycles.


----------



## Drago (7 Apr 2021)

They look tidy, a bit like a Tern. If memory serves theyre pedal sensing rather than torque sensing, so will use a bit more juice as a conseuence. Glad to hear it's going well.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> They look tidy, a bit like a Tern. If memory serves theyre pedal sensing rather than torque sensing, so will use a bit more juice as a conseuence. Glad to hear it's going well.


Yup - you can fool it into doing all the work by rotating the pedals at the right speed but no power input
But it isn't as easy to fool as my old 2010 Powacycle!
I generally find I end up riding faster to prevent this.


as far as portability is concerned - it is rather heavy but the main problem is lifting it when folded - it tends to try to unfold - but I just tie it together with a bungie cord. I think you would need something better to use to commute including a train.


----------

